# where to pick?



## Renvas (May 20, 2007)

i was just experimenting on my guitar just a while ago. and it sounds like a get a different tone when i pick above different pickups. My Pacifica 012 has 2 single coils and 1 humbucker. when i pick above the single coils the sound emitted sounds really muddy. but when i pick on top of the humbucker i get a really loud annoying tone.

where is the right* place to pick? is it wrong to pick on top of the humbucker which emits this irritating sound?


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2007)

The right place to pick is wherever it doesn't sound irritating. Seriously: there's no right or wrong here. Go by your ears and you'll never pick wrong.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

All up to you... no right or wrong place to pick. All depends on your hand/arm position and the content you're playing, really. I usually pick almost right above the neck pickup.


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

There's no right or wrong place. You get to pick where you pick.


----------



## Renvas (May 20, 2007)

does this problem only happen with cheaper guitars or do all guitars have different tones when u pick at different levels.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Renvas said:


> does this problem only happen with cheaper guitars or do all guitars have different tones when u pick at different levels.


All do it the same way 'cause of the pickups... though the pickup output and wood type can change the way certain parts of your playing come out/react... as well as the amp.


----------



## esp_dsp (Feb 27, 2007)

hmm interesting my buddy has a nova from sears and i have played it and it has the S S H set up in it and i dont rememeber it making any annoying tone but i donno... maybe its the way you hold the pick towards the bridge? but i donno everyone picks different i suppose.... i pick just behind the neck pup or humbuck


----------



## I_cant_play (Jun 26, 2006)

> when i pick above the single coils the sound emitted sounds really muddy. but when i pick on top of the humbucker i get a really loud annoying tone.


I have a feeling you should be playing classical guitar man...just kidding
Even when playing unplugged, plucking at different places sounds different. When plugged in, selecting a different pickup is much like playing over that pickup. Bridge humbuckers do tend to sound a little harsh in general, that's just the nature of the beast. They're usually used for harsher more trebbly tones (think whole lotta love). I find single coils rarely sound muddy, so maybe you'll just have to put up with it until you get a better guitar...


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

I pick all over the place. Up towards the neck, the strings move further as they are less taunt, at the bridge they are super tight. There are certain sweet spots that give you better harmonics and some places that sound totally dead.

Experiment, don't stick to one spot. I also find that allot of guitars that come directly off the showroom floor have the pickups cranked up until they are almost touching the strings, and then backed off a bit. I think this sounds terrible in most cases, try adjusting your pickup heights until you find their sweet spots, it is not important that they are level in height, they just need to sound good. Sounds like yours may be too high.


----------

